# Vegas Bash registration starts today



## rainyday (Jan 15, 2007)

Just a reminder for anyone who's going. 

Here's the link to this year's information:
http://www.bbwnetwork.com/vegas2007/vegasbash2007.html

The old site has been redone, so if you're not seeing 2007 information, dump your cache and refresh to see the new info.

I went last year for the first time and had a great time, and it sounds like even more of us from Dim are going this year.


----------



## Ivy (Jan 15, 2007)

I'll be there! I can't waaaait!!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 15, 2007)

Yay Rainy!! Vegas...Vegas...Vegas. :bounce: I'm already registered. They are saying on their message board you may want to wait with reserving the hotel room until Wednesday, there was a glitch recognizing the the bash code for some people.

I can't wait for August. :happy:


----------



## rainyday (Jan 15, 2007)

ValentineBBW said:


> They are saying on their message board you may want to wait with reserving the hotel room until Wednesday, there was a glitch recognizing the the bash code for some people.



Hmm. I registered this morning at maybe 10:30 PST or so and used the code with no problem. They knew the correct room rates and what event the code was for too. I'll have to go read the board later and see why they were saying Wednesday. Maybe I'll call tomorrow and just confirm mine again too.


----------



## adrianTX (Jan 15, 2007)

I have been planning on going since I missed out on last years event. I am staying at Circus Circus, rather than the Bash hotel simply because I got an awesome business to business rate there from my employer. Is anyone else flying in early? I got a better airline rate flying in a day before the events start, so if anyone is getting in early drop me a line, I was planning on either seeing a show or something, the more the merrier ya know


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 15, 2007)

adrianTX said:


> I have been planning on going since I missed out on last years event. I am staying at Circus Circus, rather than the Bash hotel simply because I got an awesome business to business rate there from my employer. Is anyone else flying in early? I got a better airline rate flying in a day before the events start, so if anyone is getting in early drop me a line, I was planning on either seeing a show or something, the more the merrier ya know



Adrian..take it from someone who went last year. YOU HAVE TO STAY AT THE SAME HOTEL.

That's where all the action is..and you don't want to miss a single second of it. See if you can find a roomey and go ahead and get a room at the Flamingo.

Trust me.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 15, 2007)

I agree with Misty. Not just in the case of the Vegas bash, but any event - you really need to stay at the hotel where the event is held. 

It makes a huge difference.


----------



## adrianTX (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, but I have already booked. I agree that staying at the hotel where the event is held is better, but ya gotta do what ya gotta do


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 15, 2007)

adrianTX said:


> Thanks for the advice, but I have already booked. I agree that staying at the hotel where the event is held is better, but ya gotta do what ya gotta do



Alrighty..but I don't want to hear it when you come back with big bruises from kicking yourself


----------



## adrianTX (Jan 15, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Alrighty..but I don't want to hear it when you come back with big bruises from kicking yourself


I know I know, the thing is i'm going with a friend who is going to be in a poker tournament there for all but one of the nights, so we're splitting the room. A few of my friends fro TXBBW&Admirers who are going have offered me a place to hole up if I need to stay there a night or two. Thanks for looking out for me Misty (I can always count on you)  





Admit it, you know the words


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 15, 2007)

adrianTX said:


> Thanks for looking out for me Misty (I can always count on you)



Yep..that's me..good ole Misty


----------



## moniquessbbw (Jan 15, 2007)

This is going to be a great summer..


----------



## Rowan (Jan 15, 2007)

Guess you can count me out on going...way too expensive for me to afford


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 15, 2007)

Oooohh, the Vegas Bash - I want to go sssooo bad...Looking online at all of the beautiful fat women, makes me so proud!

Now, if only I can convince some of my fat friends to step outside of the comfort zones and live a little...


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 15, 2007)

Im all booked and purchased my plane fare as well. See you all in August


----------



## Ruffie (Jan 16, 2007)

Havig trouble verifying my pay pal ccount(they haven't taken a deposit out yet to verify my account so I can use pay pal). And as they won't take Canadian money orders or credit cards I am hoping pay pal will get their act together so I can attend. Already booked the time off work*corss fingers for me*
Ruth


----------



## DebbieBBW (Jan 16, 2007)

OHHHHH I can't wait! I won't get to stay as long as I did last year but even 4 days is gonna ROCK!!


----------



## moonvine (Jan 16, 2007)

adrianTX said:


> I have been planning on going since I missed out on last years event. I am staying at Circus Circus, rather than the Bash hotel simply because I got an awesome business to business rate there from my employer. Is anyone else flying in early? I got a better airline rate flying in a day before the events start, so if anyone is getting in early drop me a line, I was planning on either seeing a show or something, the more the merrier ya know



Ackkkkkkkk! I don't think any rate would be good enough for me to stay at Circus Circus.

I'm not going, I don't do bashes, but everyone here already knows that!

*Goes and looks at the rate and faints*.....um, no. They'd have to be feeding me all you can eat filet and champagne 3x per day for me to pay that. I guess they are a private organization and don't have to justify it but Ye Gods, that is expensive.

I'm going to the Mensa AG for $60


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 16, 2007)

So Im thinking im going to go to the bash.. but i have a few questions... when do you pay for the hotel and the plane fare... Im new to all this and want to go. Please someone help me.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 16, 2007)

Pay the bash fees on their site. The hotel phone number is also on the site under te location tap. Just give them a call and let them know how long you will be staying. Also remember to use the code they list so you get the right rate. As fot plane fare. Use the carrier you like best or who ever has the best rate, that is for you to look for. 

Good luck 

B-


----------



## moonvine (Jan 16, 2007)

When I was in Vegas last the hotels also charged you one nights' stay at the time of registration. Not sure if this is true of the Flamingo or not.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 16, 2007)

I have to agree with Kelly - that's really expensive. And it doesn't look like a couples event either.


----------



## moonvine (Jan 16, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I have to agree with Kelly - that's really expensive. And it doesn't look like a couples event either.




Hee! Agreeing with me isn't *that* bad, is it? 

Didja get my pm?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 16, 2007)

moonvine said:


> Hee! Agreeing with me isn't *that* bad, is it?
> 
> Didja get my pm?



LOL - yes I got it I'm just terrible about answering people. But we are up for meeting that weekend.


----------



## rainyday (Jan 16, 2007)

moonvine said:


> When I was in Vegas last the hotels also charged you one nights' stay at the time of registration. Not sure if this is true of the Flamingo or not.



Yes, they're requiring the first night's room fee as a deposit, though it's refundable if cancelled in time. They also said they'll put a $100 charge per day on your credit card as a security deposit for room damage unless you pay a $200 cash deposit up front. That seemed a little crazy. 

Sasha, Alaska flies there. That's who I flew on last year. The bash is likely going to sell out because of the 1,000-person cap this year (last year there were 1300+ people), so if you're going you should register as soon as you can.


----------



## adrianTX (Jan 16, 2007)

That seems a bit overboard doesnt it?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 16, 2007)

Yeah I thought that was a little over the top as well. the guy who did my reservation said it was incedentials ... like room service ect. BUT if you have my cc than it would get charged to it anyway. 

I told him I havent heard that in years and that I didnt think it was even allowed anymore. 



rainyday said:


> They also said they'll put a $100 charge per day on your credit card as a security deposit for room damage unless you pay a $200 cash deposit up front. That seemed a little crazy.


----------



## moonvine (Jan 16, 2007)

adrianTX said:


> That seems a bit overboard doesnt it?



Most hotels in Vegas charge the first night's room rate as a deposit. What I've not heard of before is charging an additional deposit. And charging an additional deposit seems overboard to me as well - what's the first deposit for in that case? I guess this is just the deal the bash committee got with the hotel, though.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 16, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I have to agree with Kelly - that's really expensive. And it doesn't look like a couples event either.



You would be amazed at how many married couples were there last year. It's not an event to pick up people..I mean I guess it could be if that's what you wanted from it. It's just a great time to spend with people..getting to know the people from dims and getting to make new friends from all over the world.

Not all bashes are horrific experiences. It's kinda like love. You get burned the first time, but that doesn't mean you don't go back for seconds. People have had bad experiences with bashes, but Vegas is amazing and truly is what you make of it.

I think if you guys can afford you should go. I know I would *sigh*


----------



## moonvine (Jan 16, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I think if you guys can afford you should go. I know I would *sigh*




I could afford it - (most people can afford *anything* they want, but not *everything* they want - and I did say most, I've been in the state that I couldn't afford anything at all too, and yes, it sucked), but I could go to the AG for *FOUR YEARS* for that much money. I could go on 50% of a cruise for that much money, and not have to pay for airfare or food - by the time you add in hotel and airfare I'm pretty sure I could afford to go on a whole cruise for that much, and I'd personally rather go on a cruise.

I'm just not going to pay it, period. I think it is highway robbery.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 16, 2007)

The thing is Misty - we have to choose between going to Vegas or going home to NJ for our first visit in over 10 years. I think seeing family and friends is going to take priority this year. 

But if we can get something going with Joy Joy and Saucy in Little Rock maybe you could come on to that and possibly we can get more people interested in coming to that.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 16, 2007)

moonvine said:


> I could afford it - (most people can afford *anything* they want, but not *everything* they want - and I did say most, I've been in the state that I couldn't afford anything at all too, and yes, it sucked), but I could go to the AG for *FOUR YEARS* for that much money. I could go on 50% of a cruise for that much money, and not have to pay for airfare or food - by the time you add in hotel and airfare I'm pretty sure I could afford to go on a whole cruise for that much, and I'd personally rather go on a cruise.
> 
> I'm just not going to pay it, period. I think it is highway robbery.



Well..that's your choice..and my post wasn't to you..it was to Sandie and Wayne. 

So really, it doesn't matter much to me if you choose to go or not. You have your opinion about them..I think Sandie and Wayne should go if at all possible to form their own opinion.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 16, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> The thing is Misty - we have to choose between going to Vegas or going home to NJ for our first visit in over 10 years. I think seeing family and friends is going to take priority this year.



Oh I know..trust me..I could go if I saved every last penny until August..but I may have another move coming up and I really need somethings for my apartment..like..umm.furniture.

But I will be saving my pennies and nickels for 2008. Mark my words I'll be there come hell or high water


----------



## moonvine (Jan 16, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Well..that's your choice..and my post wasn't to you..it was to Sandie and Wayne.
> 
> So really, it doesn't matter much to me if you choose to go or not. You have your opinion about them..I think Sandie and Wayne should go if at all possible to form their own opinion.



If they can't go to this one, they could go to the one in Austin in September. It isn't as big but it would be much cheaper for them to go since they would not have to fly anywhere, plus the registration fee is like 20% of the Vegas one.

I had actually considered going to one of the Vegas ones before and just doing my own thing and not going to any of the bash activities, but it is just too expensive, and since this year the registration is limited that would not be fair to someone who actually wanted to be there. I do like Vegas though.


----------



## rainyday (Jan 16, 2007)

The $250 bash fee is for six days of events, including 3 main-ballroom dances (one with a lavish buffet), multiple other smaller dances, four seminars, pool parties and exclusive use of the pool every night, a fashion show, a multi-day vendor fair, and other organized events like games, dance lessons and karoke.

Works out to about $42 a day. I think it's a bargain, especially when a business conference at a large hotel like that can cost upwards of $1000 for just two or three days.

[size=-2]www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/moonvine's_personal_thread_for_hating_on_bashes. Don't make me do it.[/size]


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 16, 2007)

OK OK when you break it down it is affordable. But I gotta get back to Jersey to refresh my accent! LOL





rainyday said:


> The $250 bash fee is for six days of events, including 3 main-ballroom dances (one with a lavish buffet), multiple other smaller dances, four seminars, pool parties and exclusive use of the pool every night, a fashion show, a multi-day vendor fair, and other organized events like games, dance lessons and karoke.
> 
> Works out to about $42 a day. I think it's a bargain, especially when a business conference at a large hotel like that can cost upwards of $1000 for just two or three days.
> 
> [size=-2]www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/moonvine's_personal_thread_for_hating_on_bashes. Don't make me do it.[/size]


----------



## moonvine (Jan 16, 2007)

rainyday said:


> The $250 bash fee is for six days of events, including 3 main-ballroom dances (one with a lavish buffet), multiple other smaller dances, four seminars, pool parties and exclusive use of the pool every night, a fashion show, a multi-day vendor fair, and other organized events like games, dance lessons and karoke.
> 
> Works out to about $42 a day. I think it's a bargain, especially when a business conference at a large hotel like that can cost upwards of $1000 for just two or three days.
> 
> [size=-2]www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/moonvine's_personal_thread_for_hating_on_bashes. Don't make me do it.[/size]




Awww, Rainy. I still think it is too expensive. I went to an AG in Vegas at the Paris in 2004. I think the registration fee was like $70. Included were 3 dances, seminars and activities all day every day into the night, 5 program tracks with multiple programming all day every day from 6 am until after midnight, keynote speaker, 24 hour hospitality including free beer, wine, afternoon champagne (they did cut the beer and wine off at 2 am I think), etc, etc.

I think this year registration is $60 (of course this year it is in Birmingham

If people want to spend $250 on it, great, but you're not going to convince me it is a good deal. 

It isn't my intention to upset people, just to express my opinion.


----------



## rainyday (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, that's what the free market is all about. Last year the fee was less (trying hard to remember here, but I think it was $189) and the rise this year is because they had to move to a different hotel after the Stardust was imploded.

All I can say is I only went to a fraction of the activities last time and just two of the dances and I still felt I got my money's worth. I'd *almost* pay the bash fee just to spend four hours each night floating in the pool under the starry desert sky. Aside from meeting Dimfolk, that was my most favorite part.


----------



## SummerG (Jan 16, 2007)

I have booked my hotel.... next step is registration... of course I hadn't realized that they actually charge you the 1st night of the hotel right then :doh: ... so registration will have to wait for the end of the month. I'm so freakin excited!!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## moonvine (Jan 16, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Hey, that's what the free market is all about. Last year the fee was less (trying hard to remember here, but I think it was $189) and the rise this year is because they had to move to a different hotel after the Stardust was imploded.
> 
> All I can say is I only went to a fraction of the activities last time and just two of the dances and I still felt I got my money's worth. I'd *almost* pay the bash fee just to spend four hours each night floating in the pool under the starry desert sky. Aside from meeting Dimfolk, that was my most favorite part.



The pool thing is awesome, but they can probably do that since almost all Vegas hotel pools close by 9 pm. They want people gambling, not in the pool. So if the hotel is trying to charge them for that, they are getting ripped off since the pool is usually closed at that time anyway.

I'm dying to try out the pool at the Mirage, but the Flamingo pool looks awesome too!

http://www.harrahs.com/casinos/flamingo-las-vegas/casino-misc/pool-detail.html


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 16, 2007)

moonvine said:


> The pool thing is awesome, but they can probably do that since almost all Vegas hotel pools close by 9 pm. They want people gambling, not in the pool. So if the hotel is trying to charge them for that, they are getting ripped off since the pool is usually closed at that time anyway.
> 
> I'm dying to try out the pool at the Mirage, but the Flamingo pool looks awesome too!


The bash gets their own pool. Meaning that it's closed to all other guest minus the bash goers. So people can feel comfortable in their bikini's and stuff and the people that don't like fat, don't have to look at it.

I don't think they are charged to use the pool overnight..they are charged however for life guards. At least that's how it was last year.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 16, 2007)

rainyday said:


> The $250 bash fee is for six days of events, including 3 main-ballroom dances (one with a lavish buffet), multiple other smaller dances, four seminars, pool parties and exclusive use of the pool every night, a fashion show, a multi-day vendor fair, and other organized events like games, dance lessons and karoke.
> 
> Works out to about $42 a day. I think it's a bargain, especially when a business conference at a large hotel like that can cost upwards of $1000 for just two or three days.
> 
> [size=-2]www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/moonvine's_personal_thread_for_hating_on_bashes. Don't make me do it.[/size]



:wubu: :wubu: :wubu: Rainy

As for the possible room problem, it has been cleared up. Please go here for the specifics of the rooms and the deposit: http://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/post/bbwnetwork/vpost?id=1635352


My opinion is that its worth it, which is why I'm going. If its not your thing, that is fine too. If anyone has questions or is on the fence, go to the website and poke around or ask questions here and most likely someone will be able to help you out.

I've signed up for the 6 day event, but I haven't decided when I'm arriving. It all depends on what flights look like and its too early to pick a flight right now. I'm sure I'll be there at least a day or two early and leave no earlier than the Monday after. I'm happy they are having the post-bash party, makes that last day not so somber.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm intending on going, but I've got to somehow cut costs down to under at least $400. I don't know how that's humanly possible, but I'm going to try. I've haaaaad it with not being able to afford anything. And without credit backing, I can't splurge if I can't come up with it. Thinking some odd jobs. 

PM me if you want to talk about sharing rooms (I'm thinking a lot of roomies, not just two to make it work).


----------



## ripley (Jan 16, 2007)

What I want to know is if I go, is a good-looking guy going to hit on me? Not some smarmy skeevy lounge lizard, but a gen-u-wine FA? A handsome one without bad breath or a wife?

For that rate I might want tongue.


----------



## swedishiron (Jan 16, 2007)

I am thinking about going - but would like a roommate or mates to spread out hotel expensives...gender doesnt matter - email me if interested [email protected]


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 16, 2007)

swedishiron said:


> I am thinking about going - but would like a roommate or mates to spread out hotel expensives...gender doesnt matter - email me if interested [email protected]



You might want to add in if you're male or female? It may matter to someone.  

Good luck, hope you find one!


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm jealous of those of you who are going. I know you are going to have a great time.

I had thought I could afford it. after hearing about last year's so much, I was looking forward to going. But, my heater in my house died a horrible death a few weeks ago. Much to my disappointment, having heat for the winter wins over going to the bash. It's just too cold getting out of the shower into a cold house.

Oh well, maybe 2008.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 16, 2007)

You could always call me .. Ill help you out with that.  



Sandie_Zitkus said:


> OK OK when you break it down it is affordable. But I gotta get back to Jersey to refresh my accent! LOL


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 16, 2007)

I simply cannot believe that registration is open, and it is only January. Though, it is understandable... as of right now, I cannot afford to go.  It simply creeks my croaks.  Maybe soon in the future I will be able to register. Maybe and hopefully!  Thanks for posting though, rainy!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 17, 2007)

Alas.... I can't go because I'm 19. Ah well... Maybe after round 2 of college is over....


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 17, 2007)

ripley said:


> What I want to know is if I go, is a good-looking guy going to hit on me? Not some smarmy skeevy lounge lizard, but a gen-u-wine FA? A handsome one without bad breath or a wife?
> 
> For that rate I might want tongue.



Three out of four aint bad... is it?


----------



## missaf (Jan 17, 2007)

I can't commit at this time, so I probably won't be able to go. I hope everyone has fun, though! I may stop in and announce myself in the lobby to see who will go have a drink with me


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 17, 2007)

Alrighty peeps! Im going. I paid my registration last night. Im a lil nervous. I have never gone on a vacation like this, alone to meet so many people I "know" but have never met. Its cwazy I tell you! Cwazy! ..... and I cant wait!!


----------



## AussieGuy (Jan 17, 2007)

G'Day Everyone,

I really want to go to the Vegas bash this year. From what I heard last time it was unbelievable!!!

So I'll need to share a room with as many people as want to share.

A bit about myself I'm 27, male from Australia who is currently living in London. However I'm travelling again in March and will be going through Eastern Europe, into the stans...Kazakhstan, Uzbekistan, Tajikstan etc, into Russia, Mongolia, Tibet, China....then fly over to the USA. Go to the bash and then continue travelling through Central and South America.

My website: spaces.msn.com/hanaprise

BUT........

There is a chance that I won't be able to get a flight from China in time, or I get delayed in Russia (as alwasy happens) or I get killed in Azerbijan (hopefully not). Bascially a plethora of reasons. 

I'll buy a ticket for the Bash but just need to be flexible on my room in case of above reasons.

Is there hope for me?? Can anyone help or might be able to offer an alternative??

Cheers
AussieGuy


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 17, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Alrighty peeps! Im going. I paid my registration last night. Im a lil nervous. I have never gone on a vacation like this, alone to meet so many people I "know" but have never met. Its cwazy I tell you! Cwazy! ..... and I cant wait!!



You're gonna love it Sasha, and once you get there you'll wonder why you ever were nervous.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 17, 2007)

oy i really wish i could go.  im far too afraid of flying though, and even if i started today id never get there walking...plus i have zero nice clothes and id have to get those too...lucky ducks!!! maybe next year!


----------



## eightyseven (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm in the same boat as JB. Plus, I can barely afford groceries on my budget. Haha. I'll see you all there in 2010 or something far off like that


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Jan 17, 2007)

well i'm afraid i'm another one that can't afford to go. I hope you all have a great time and take lots of pics


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 17, 2007)

If any skinny little guys are thinking of going and flying out of Newark - I'd be happy to take up some of his seat with my right (or left) hip.

Any takers?


----------



## James (Jan 18, 2007)

well i'm giving this some thought... I've got 2 months of holiday to take this year (i've been a busy bloke last few years and lots has rolled over) and I've been thinking about a states visit and this would be a good excuse to dust-off the tux 

question is whether I can afford it...? hmmm... any blokes off the board interested in sharing a room? (now theres a few words I wouldnt normally say?! lol)


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 18, 2007)

James said:


> well i'm giving this some thought... I've got 2 months of holiday to take this year (i've been a busy bloke last few years and lots has rolled over) and I've been thinking about a states visit and this would be a good excuse to dust-off the tux
> 
> question is whether I can afford it...? hmmm... any blokes off the board interested in sharing a room? (now theres a few words I wouldnt normally say?! lol)



I am not a 'bloke', BUT I will share a room with you :batting:


----------



## James (Jan 18, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> I am not a 'bloke', BUT I will share a room with you :batting:



well Ms Kinkart... what an offer!

I wouldnt want to poach you from your posse though!

who else is going? - I've looked at the whole event itinery and stuff and i'm really getting into the idea now... I reckon i'd do it if there's peeps who'll share with rooms...


----------



## rainyday (Jan 18, 2007)

James, there's a thread on the bash board about people needing roomies. Obviously you'd probably rather share with someone you know, but if you get desperate, here's the link:
http://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/post/bbwnetwork/vpost?id=1574032


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 18, 2007)

heya Rainy, i am going, lets have a date...lol


----------



## James (Jan 18, 2007)

rainyday said:


> James, there's a thread on the bash board about people needing roomies. Obviously you'd probably rather share with someone you know, but if you get desperate, here's the link:
> http://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/post/bbwnetwork/vpost?id=1574032



thanks rainy... i'll check that if no - one from dims wants to share... obviously it sounds like I've gotta be fairly quick about it all..?


----------



## rainyday (Jan 18, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> heya Rainy, i am going, lets have a date...lol


Pool date, Social! Last one in is a rotten egg.


----------



## GoddessPatty (Jan 20, 2007)

Im hoping to make it to the bash this year if I can come out of my VERY shy shell. Its not easy being so shy. I may even bring one of the DJs....hahahaha
I cant wait to hit that pool! Looks awesome. If I never get out of the pool, someone please make sure that Im brought at least 3 meals a day to me in the pool! LOL
See you all in August!

Goddess Patty


----------



## SparkGirl (Jan 20, 2007)

GoddessPatty said:


> Im hoping to make it to the bash this year if I can come out of my VERY shy shell. Its not easy being so shy
> Goddess Patty



Bhahahahahaha, good one Movie Star Patty '

BTW, I've been meaning to ask you....Is Steve-O a FA?


----------



## QtPatooti (Jan 20, 2007)

_Just sharing this post by Fyre on bash registrations:_


From-BBWnetwork
Moderator
Today January 20, 2006 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
It will take most of the weekend to get all the confirmations out so I have no idea how many registrations Darwin has been working on. 

I just know he's been on them all day and has been making a bazillion calls. 

I did ask him to call out the different countries as he came across one. 

Our International guests already registered, are from: 

Canada

Italy

Switzerland

New Zealand

Australia

Last year we had guests join us from 12 other countries. 

Ok ladies, before you ask... 

The men are registering so you're getting the word out!

Our guests from Italy, Switzerland, New Zealand, Australia - All guys 

See you in Vegas! 

JoAnn


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jan 21, 2007)

Sounds so cool. Internationalism is awesome. Can we make a fat UN? It'd be so much hotter than the regular UN...


Rumour has it that I might be going to the Bash too. Por fin!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 21, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> Sounds so cool. Internationalism is awesome. Can we make a fat UN? It'd be so much hotter than the regular UN...



Oh my gawd, how fun.

"THE CHAIR recognizes that delicious fat chick squished in her chair from...the outer Hebrides...." Greece. Tunisia. Whatever. I'd play. Just think, there could be mock model fat UNs in high school...


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jan 21, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Oh my gawd, how fun.
> 
> "THE CHAIR recognizes that delicious fat chick squished in her chair from...the outer Hebrides...." Greece. Tunisia. Whatever. I'd play. Just think, there could be mock model fat UNs in high school...



Oh, it could be huge.


(No, I _did_ mean it like that.)


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 22, 2007)

OK, i really want to go, and this whole thing seems like it's gonna be a great time. I just need to figure some stuff out... such as ya know... rooming and such. But this looks absolutely awsome. If anyone is in need of a room mate or anything, hit me up on PM, i'm hopein i can work this out.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 22, 2007)

Yankee has talked me into coming. And I'm bringing my bikini. 

I'm hoping to room with her and a few other (quite hot) fellow boardies she's already hooked up with - all I'll say is that I'm going to be in quite illustrious company, and that our room will be THE PLACE to be. We'll have to install a drool-collector for the boys outside our door.

Here's Knotty on trying to get into our room:

KnottyOne: but yea, wut can i offer for entrance? lol
Me: Chocolate. Flowers. Nekkidness. That should at least get you in the door.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jan 23, 2007)

GoddessPatty said:


> Im hoping to make it to the bash this year if I can come out of my VERY shy shell. Its not easy being so shy. I may even bring one of the DJs....hahahaha
> I cant wait to hit that pool! Looks awesome. If I never get out of the pool, someone please make sure that Im brought at least 3 meals a day to me in the pool! LOL
> See you all in August!
> 
> Goddess Patty



Ahh you make me laugh girl - such a shy miss you are!


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh and I'll be there - we might even host one of the club nights - more to follow.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 23, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Yankee has talked me into coming. And I'm bringing my bikini.
> 
> I'm hoping to room with her and a few other (quite hot) fellow boardies she's already hooked up with - all I'll say is that I'm going to be in quite illustrious company, and that our room will be THE PLACE to be. We'll have to install a drool-collector for the boys outside our door.
> 
> ...


that's it.

i'm robbing a frigging bank. i want to go so bad!!

 

there better be loads and loads of pictures taken, JUST FOR ME!!!!!!!!


----------



## rainyday (Jan 23, 2007)

We need to get a list together of just who all is going to be there so we all can hook up. 

Wish you were going, Soupy. Tell us who you want pics of in compromising situations, and we can do our best to accommodate you.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 23, 2007)

rainyday said:


> We need to get a list together of just who all is going to be there so we all can hook up.
> 
> Wish you were going, Soupy. Tell us who you want pics of in compromising situations, and we can do our best to accommodate you.



all of ya's!!!!!

 

i hope everyone has a blast, and that at least 2 or 3 people will wish i was there!!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 23, 2007)

Yankee and I are already wishing you could be!


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 23, 2007)

OH, the scandal. The Sin. ALL DEPRAVED WANTON LUST FILLED DESIRES COMING TRUE!!!!!!

....if Soupy was there with us.....


----------



## supersoup (Jan 23, 2007)

so ummmm...someone want to fill me in what the best airport/airline/whatever is so i can look at rates...and plan my bank robbery? keep in mind i'm terrified at the thought of flying, so if anyone has had good experiences, share 'em. i want to make theeeees happen!!

and as far as the dress code goes, i need info as well, as i'm such a plain jane, i have no nice clothes whatsoever and would have to buy those as well...

I WANT TO GOOOOO!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 23, 2007)

We WANT you to go!

I've had nothing but good experiences with US Air. What I do is buy my tickets through hotwire. Then, when I arrive to check in, I DON'T use e-ticket check in - I go directly up to the counter and check in with an actual person. While they're looking at my ID, I say "You know, it would be REALLY great if it were possible for you to sit me next to an empty seat. I'd REALLY appreciate it." They've always been helpful and accomodating. They can't GUARANTEE that the flight won't fill up, but more often than not I've ended up with an empty seat next to me. If I end up with someone next to me on the flight, the flight attendants usually (discreetly) offer the person any free seat available once everyone has boarded.


I'm not sure where in OH you'd be flying from, but Cleveland to Vegas on hotwire is only $291 round trip. 

JetBlue has Columbus to Vegas on the same dates for $179 round trip. 

(I used the dates of leaving the 9th and returning the 13th as an example, as that's when [I think] Yankee and I will be traveling).

Or, you can take a side trip to Richmond and fly JetBlue with Yankee and me


----------



## ASEXIIBABIIGIRL (Jan 24, 2007)

YAYYYYY ME TOOOO I WANNA GOOOOOO




BigBeautifulMe said:


> We WANT you to go!
> 
> I've had nothing but good experiences with US Air. What I do is buy my tickets through hotwire. Then, when I arrive to check in, I DON'T use e-ticket check in - I go directly up to the counter and check in with an actual person. While they're looking at my ID, I say "You know, it would be REALLY great if it were possible for you to sit me next to an empty seat. I'd REALLY appreciate it." They've always been helpful and accomodating. They can't GUARANTEE that the flight won't fill up, but more often than not I've ended up with an empty seat next to me. If I end up with someone next to me on the flight, the flight attendants usually (discreetly) offer the person any free seat available once everyone has boarded.
> 
> ...


----------



## ASEXIIBABIIGIRL (Jan 24, 2007)

THAT WAS VERY HELPFUL INFO....I WILL BE FLYIN OUTTA CLEVELAND....SO THAT'S GREAT INFO...THANKS...Oh yeah, i also need tips on the clothing part....please and thank u!




BigBeautifulMe said:


> We WANT you to go!
> 
> I've had nothing but good experiences with US Air. What I do is buy my tickets through hotwire. Then, when I arrive to check in, I DON'T use e-ticket check in - I go directly up to the counter and check in with an actual person. While they're looking at my ID, I say "You know, it would be REALLY great if it were possible for you to sit me next to an empty seat. I'd REALLY appreciate it." They've always been helpful and accomodating. They can't GUARANTEE that the flight won't fill up, but more often than not I've ended up with an empty seat next to me. If I end up with someone next to me on the flight, the flight attendants usually (discreetly) offer the person any free seat available once everyone has boarded.
> 
> ...


----------



## supersoup (Jan 24, 2007)

doot doot, i wanna go.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 24, 2007)

Gottfried and I are registered for the three-day bash and we have a room booked. Now, hopefully, we'll actually be able to go!

The bash fee seems pretty high (imo) for the "3-day package" when you consider it's really only 48 hours - Friday noon to Sunday noon and Sunday's only activity is a T-shirt signing. I went ahead and booked our hotel for checking in Wednesday for now, though we are more likely to arrive Thursday. 

I can't wait to meet everyone!!!!!!! I should say "we" because I know Gottfried is as excited as I am to be going. I am not sure he will be able to handle all of his favorite "eye candy" come to life. Does someone know CPR?


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 25, 2007)

I know CPR *raises hands* 

you do the mouth to mouth, i will get his heart going again, lol...

hey Laura..we are talking about getting a group together for dinner here in st louis, you interested (well, you and your honey?)


----------

